# Picture editor : what do you use ?



## toast (Nov 18, 2002)

I'm looking for a little picture editor. I usually work with Photoshop, but I'd like to have a smaller editor to run quickly, to edit Jaguar screenshots for example.

The features I need are cropping, resolution/size/scale setting (esp. to tweak Jaguar PDF screenshots), and saving as JPEG/TIFF/GIF/PDF. Nothing more.

I know GraphicConverter but it's painfully expensive. Preview is just so PERFECT but it doesn't crop nor resize... :'(

So ? Any ideas please ?


----------



## MacLuv (Nov 18, 2002)




----------



## themacko (Nov 18, 2002)

I don't see how GraphicConverter can be labeled as 'painfully expensive' but can't you just use the shareware version for as long as you like?


----------



## gumse (Nov 18, 2002)

GraphicConverter is well worth the shareware fee.
I have never gotten such good and quick support/bugfixes from anyone else, Torsten Lemke is the Man!


----------



## Dave N (Nov 18, 2002)

Goldberg  is an awesome freeware graphics manipulator.  I use it all the time for just the things you mentioned.


----------



## Ricky (Nov 18, 2002)

I'm not sure, but I think with Quicktime Pro, you can convert files into .jpg's and other formats with Preview.  I'm not sure if it works without it.  I have QT Pro and it works with it.


----------



## michaelsanford (Nov 18, 2002)

I use and love GraphicConverter.


----------



## toast (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by themacko _
> *I don't see how GraphicConverter can be labeled as 'painfully expensive' but can't you just use the shareware version for as long as you like? *



Painfully expensive compared to the use I'd have of it: $30 for cropping + JPEG saving is... hm... too much. But you're right, it's only relative to what I want to do with it.

I don't think using the shareware version is possible forever. Plus, waiting 9 seconds at opening bores me, as I'm looking for some FAST editing tool.

GOLDBERG looks GREAT !!! Just like Painting, a little OS9 program that was quite perfect. Minimalistic features, fast, just what I'm looking for ! Thanx for the link. And it's free  rhaaaa...


----------



## cockneygeezer (Nov 19, 2002)

I use Adobe PhotoShop 7.01 for MacOS X.


----------



## MacLuv (Nov 19, 2002)




----------



## orangefunk (Dec 15, 2002)

Stick with GraphicsConverter.
Shareware fee is definitely not "painfully expensive" when compared to say Photoshop and Corel made stuff that sells in the hundreds of dollars.


----------



## toast (Dec 16, 2002)

Of course it's not painfully expensive when compared to something that cannot be compared .

Photoshop and Corel have nothing to do with GC. They integrate some features that are so powerful that comparison with GC is quite inadequate.

And I still find it expensive.


----------

